# Imagine My Suprise When....



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I removed my LP cover and found this:

















I just had the cover off less then two weeks ago when I installed my new electric jack. I pulled the unit home from the storage lot, probably 5 miles or so and the eggs were still in great shape. It's hard to believe that a bird could actually make something so perfect as a round nest. I wish mom would have selected another location to make the nest.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's wild! I wonder what Momma did when she came home, and "Hey?..."

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, that is amazing and sad at the same time.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I've heard of bats in the belfry but that's ridiculous!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow!! Thats wild. Good thing she wasnt in there when you opened it up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How was the omelet?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How was the omelet?


That's not right...funny...but just not right!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How was the omelet?


Bad, very bad! But gotta admit I was thinking the same thing


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I found the same thing when I took off my propane cover on Monday. I had a nice nest with 6 cardinal eggs in it. Yours look like robin eggs. I moved it to a new location, I hope momma cardinal will still take care of it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Picture perfect! So, what was the outcome of the nest?

C-


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I removed my LP cover and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is going to put a crimp on your camping this season. I wonder how long you are going to have to let the trailer sit undisturbed before
the eggs hatch??









Mark


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

When i first read it, i thought the same about the omelet but thought it might be over the top. But then again, how about scrambled eggs this weekend at the rally?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

It's amazing how resourceful and creative birds can be. The differences between nests of birds is also pretty amazing. We had some doves build a nest in one of my hanging plants in front of the house last year and it consisted of about (no kidding) 10 twigs. Three little eggs, and each hatched. Momma flew away every time I watered and the chicks and I got to know each other pretty well. They just sat there and let me water! I still see them hanging around the house this year, but I haven't put up any plants...yet.

If I were in the same boat, my kids would insist we take care of the eggs until they hatch.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Wolfwood should see this!

I think I read from another post that it may be another 2 days or so before momma will re-lay new eggs (after she builds a new nest) but she should be able to raise some chicks this summer regardless of this little mishap. That assumes, however, she isn't living near an RV storage area and will try this little stunt on another unsuspecting OB or SOB.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Years ago when we were having our house built, and during the phase when the windows and doors were installed all the work was completed with the exception of one basement window









Thinking that it must be on back order or something we didn't say nothing. After several day's I inquired to the contractor about the missing window and when it would be delivered. With that the contractor replied, 'O" I have the window but sometime during construction a moma bird built a nest in the basement rafters, and as soon as the eggs hatch and the little ones have gone the window will be installed, hopefully before your move in date









Needless to say in the end all turned well as the eggs hatched the nest was vacated the window was installed, and I didn't have to serve an eviction notice to the feathered family









Ed


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> So, what was the outcome of the nest?


Unfortunately, we are a few miles from where the eggs were laid. It had been several cool hours from the time that we moved our unit home until we found the unattended nest. I moved the nest with eggs to a near by tree, but despite my DW's attempts to keep the eggs warm with a hot water bottles, I'm sure that they will not survive. I'm sure they will make a great snack for some other animal.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

'Ohana said:


> Years ago when we were having our house built......


Ed, that's a great story. BTW, I like the name change.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> So, what was the outcome of the nest?


Unfortunately, we are a few miles from where the eggs were laid. It had been several cool hours from the time that we moved our unit home until we found the unattended nest. I moved the nest with eggs to a near by tree, but despite my DW's attempts to keep the eggs warm with a hot water bottles, I'm sure that they will not survive. I'm sure they will make a great snack for some other animal.
[/quote]
Your DW did right trying a hot water bottle, but it's VERY difficult to hatch them (ANY of them) from eggs ... (chickens are different). There's all sorts of details like temp, humidity, light & dark, etc......Nature knows all the details but she sure doesn't clue us humans in! The good news is that momma will just move on with her life and evenutally lay another clutch.

What a beautiful picture! You do realize your TT has now been blessed, don't you? A bird's nest is considered VERY good luck!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

'Ohana said:


> Years ago when we were having our house built, and during the phase when the windows and doors were installed all the work was completed with the exception of one basement window
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a wonderful story!!! I love thoughtfull contractors!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CA-NYCamper said:


> Wolfwood should see this!


She has


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood should see this!


She has









[/quote]

Took ya long enough.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfwood should see this!


She has








[/quote]

Took ya long enough.








[/quote]

No kidding! Aren't you suppose to be watching this site 7x24x365? Shezzzz


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only you do, she takes a few hours off to eat and shower.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Only you do, she takes a few hours off to eat and shower.


























Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Only you do, she takes a few hours off to eat and shower.


Thanks, Big John. Geeez! It's good to know ONE of my friends has my back!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wolfwood should see this!


She has








[/quote]
Took ya long enough.








[/quote]
No kidding! Aren't you suppose to be watching this site 7x24x365? Shezzzz








[/quote]
OH, THAT's what the fine print says









Actually - I'm digging out the house and about to go pick up another Outbacker for an impromptu visit!!! rdvholtwood is taking a shuttle (uep - starcraft!) up from Boston for a BBQ and some escape from the city. Gotta go pick 'im up!! See ya!!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank goodness it wasn't a nest of bees!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Only you do, she takes a few hours off to eat and shower.


Ok...ya got me on that one.

But she is suppose to be our East Coast watcher...I've got the West Coast covered.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

tdvffjohn said:


> Only you do, she takes a few hours off to eat and shower.


lol









Thats pretty amazing H20!

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Only you do, she takes a few hours off to eat and shower.


Ok...ya got me on that one.

But she is suppose to be our East Coast watcher...I've got the West Coast covered.
[/quote]
*OK* *OK* We're covered!! I didn't know









I thought OC was a big enough man to cover it all- the world, in fact - what with all that talk of travelling the universe. I had no idea he needed help from lil ol' me. But I'm here for ya' now, my friend. No worries ....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Only you do, she takes a few hours off to eat and shower.


Ok...ya got me on that one.

But she is suppose to be our East Coast watcher...I've got the West Coast covered.
[/quote]
*OK* *OK* We're covered!! I didn't know









I thought OC was a big enough man to cover it all- the world, in fact - what with all that talk of travelling the universe. I had no idea he needed help from lil ol' me. But I'm here for ya' now, my friend. No worries ....
[/quote]

I think with all those posts OC has it covered - no worries!


----------

